# Riverhawk boats or similar for duck huntin



## mclark1987 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone know about the stability of the boats like I mentioned above? Thought bout getting one since I can't find a Jon boat for reasonable price for upcoming season any ideas?


----------



## dom (Apr 29, 2014)

what is considered a reasonable price?


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a Riverhawk 13' and it is a great boat. That being said, they are usually more expensive than aluminums in all sizes.


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've taken mine nearly a mile out front of Tybee shark fishing behind the shrimp boats, hunted virtually every inch of the Savannah River chain from Clarks Hill to the ocean and all in between, I can stand on the side and do #1 with no worries of tipping...mines a Waterbug which is very similar to a Riverhawk only mine has flotation blown in the sides and seat and livewell sections so its extremely low flex and sturdy...


----------



## paulito (Apr 29, 2014)

We have had two at work and i hunted out of one of them. Great small boat and VERY stable. It will definitely take a beating but would not want to do a bunch of stump jumpin in it. They do tend to be more expensive though. I would take one over an aluminum jon boat of similar cost everyday and twice on sunday.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 29, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I've taken mine nearly a mile out front of Tybee shark fishing behind the shrimp boats, hunted virtually every inch of the Savannah River chain from Clarks Hill to the ocean and all in between, I can stand on the side and do #1 with no worries of tipping...mines a Waterbug which is very similar to a Riverhawk only mine has flotation blown in the sides and seat and livewell sections so its extremely low flex and sturdy...



But the real test is can you sit on the side and go #2 with no problem......


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> But the real test is can you sit on the side and go #2 with no problem......



Um actually been there done that.... just don't tell nobody....


----------



## S.Tanner (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a B-52 with a 9.9 Mercury. It was a good little boat and very stable for the size. Having said that, it would not be my first choice for a duck boat. In this part of the state the bottom is hard and the rivers are very rocky in places which is not forgiving on fiberglass. Also the boats have low side walls so they are not the driest ride. Not too bad in summer but not desirable when its cold. I would like to have one of the 10' or 13' to use in ponds and creeks instead of a canoe or something, but I don't want to use one as my primary "duck boat" anymore.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 30, 2014)

The 1 I had was very stable and was easily paddled into those hard to reach areas.  I could climb over the side without it taking on water, and if you saw my size you'd know that is very stable.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 30, 2014)

I hunted and fished from a 15'4" high side gheenoe for the last 20 yrs but just went to a 14'4" Wigeon. This size boat fits my hunting and fishing needs on a big lake but it's not for everyone. I don't have stumps/logs to jump or worry of rocks. I have bounced off of some cypress trees with no issues or damage. Way more sturdier than my gheenoe and it won't sink. Yes, you can sit on the side if ya need to....right beside the motor in the back corner.









it will haul a load as well with no worries.....We figured this load was well over 900lbs including me and my buddy.



 

 Main thing  is figure out your needs with the boat and then decide on what size boat you need.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 30, 2014)

An aluminum river hawk or gheenoe would be the cats tail.  Compared to a jon boat they are SUPER stable.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 30, 2014)

We bought a used Riverhawk 15 footer camo patterned with motor and trailer for $3300 years ago.  It is a great boat.  Very stable.  No its not for sale!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 30, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> I hunted and fished from a 15'4" high side gheenoe for the last 20 yrs but just went to a 14'4" Wigeon. This size boat fits my hunting and fishing needs on a big lake but it's not for everyone. I don't have stumps/logs to jump or worry of rocks. I have bounced off of some cypress trees with no issues or damage. Way more sturdier than my gheenoe and it won't sink. Yes, you can sit on the side if ya need to....right beside the motor in the back corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does this rig handle shallow water / mud? Does that motor have enough power to get you through it?


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2014)

I have 2 riverhawks and one of those wigeons.

I dare anyone to try to overturn a riverhawk 15b60.  It is super stable.

I have a standard width 15 for times when padding is required.

Neither are great with a mudmotor.

The wigeon is great with a mudmotor in shallow waters.


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2014)

I have 2 riverhawks and one of those wigeons.

I dare anyone to try to overturn a riverhawk 15b60.  It is super stable.

I have a standard width 15 for times when padding is required.

Neither are great with a mudmotor.

The wigeon is great with a mudmotor in shallow waters.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 1, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> How does this rig handle shallow water / mud? Does that motor have enough power to get you through it?



So far so good but the only mud we have on the lake is huge floating  mud flats  and it goes right over/through them. I have run in 3-4" of grass/weed choked water with no issues either so far. I would really like a 14 or 18 hp on it but there is a motor HP restriction during duck season where I hunt so I went with the 10hp.  Again, you gotta take it for what it is and can't compare it to the boats/motors most people run.


----------



## emusmacker (May 1, 2014)

I know where that ramp you pictured is.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 2, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I know where that ramp you pictured is.



cool, then you have passed right by my house as well.


----------



## jdgator (May 2, 2014)

Core lokt - I swear I've seen your rig before. Do you hunt the red hills? 

What kind of short tail motor is that?


----------



## Core Lokt (May 2, 2014)

You probably have seen one just like it, they are getting popular but I have never hunted red hills. It is a 10hp copperhead. They come in 6.5-10-12-14 and 18hp.


----------



## vrooom (May 3, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I know where that ramp you pictured is.



Nah, don't think that's fishing creek


----------



## Felton (May 5, 2014)

I have been pondering the ebads boat or the kevlar boat from www.saltmarshskiffs.com
 I would have to change the color of the deck.

Match either one with a copper head

They are both a little different than what you are asking but something to look at. Both are light weight boats.


----------

